# Werbt einen freund belohnunh immer einsetzbar?



## Delaro 2 (14. März 2014)

Hey leute, ich und ein Freund haben werbt einen Freund gemacht. Jetzt kann man ja die freie Spielzeit erst nach 7 Tagen einlösen. Ist es möglich die freie Spielzeit immer einzulösen, also egal wann? Da ich ja sonst jetzt warten müsste, bis wir weiterdaddeln könnten. Ist es also möglich jetzt einen Monat zu kaufen und die Spielzeit erst in einem halben Jahr einzulösen? Mir ist es besonders wichtig, wie lange diese Spielzeit Gültigkeit hat.

mfg


----------



## Dagonzo (14. März 2014)

Eigentlich braucht man nur auf Blizzards HP lesen was da steht.
Ist sogar fett hervorgehoben der Satz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:
https://eu.battle.net/support/de/article/werbt-einen-freund


----------

